# Help - my certification



## njokiwanganga (Apr 26, 2012)

Am getting ready to do my certification and i came along this question.

Which code classifies preinvasive cancer of the female breast,  upper-inner quadrant?

Is this malignant of benign? if malignant how do i know if it's primary or secondary?


----------



## mjb5019 (May 1, 2012)

*What are the other codes*

Have you looked up the definition of cancer in situ so you can decide if that code is also a possibility?


----------



## Kathleen Perkins-Lee (May 4, 2012)

Cancer of the breast is coded as malignant unless specified as in situ, so your code would be 174.2.


----------



## Randi13 (Oct 8, 2014)

Wrong answer its 233.0


----------



## dvazcuy (Jul 6, 2021)

where and when can I print the certification from Pass exam to CRC?


----------



## carlystur (Jul 6, 2021)

dvazcuy said:


> where and when can I print the certification from Pass exam to CRC?


AAPC's Contact Us page


----------



## lulishqevi61@gmail.com (Sep 5, 2021)

where I can see and print my CPC course certification?


----------



## csperoni (Sep 6, 2021)

lulishqevi61@gmail.com said:


> where I can see and print my CPC course certification?


If you mean your exam results, hover over My AAPC on top right, then click "Exams" under My Account.  Click the exam, then the screen shows the date taken, exam, location and results (just Pass/Fail).  There is an option to click to see score.  That gives a breakdown of the results for each section of the exam.


----------



## Patrcm0221 (Sep 7, 2021)

lulishqevi61@gmail.com said:


> where I can see and print my CPC course certification?


Go to My AAPC- click on STUDENT-then click on OVERVIEW-and then click on COMPLETED. The CPC course completion certificate will pop up and you'll be able to print it.


----------



## lulishqevi61@gmail.com (Sep 15, 2021)

how to make an appointment for the CPC Exam in-person, please?. What rules and procedure should I follow? what is the phone number to call, please


----------



## carlystur (Sep 16, 2021)

lulishqevi61@gmail.com said:


> how to make an appointment for the CPC Exam in-person, please?. What rules and procedure should I follow? what is the phone number to call, please


Roll your mouse over the My AAPC, go to Purchases/Items, and you should see a link near the center of the page that says Schedule Exam.


----------

